#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  Zo doen we het vast wel veilig!

## mister-sjon

Tijdens een rondleiding in de buurt van Beekbergen zag ik de volgende truss!





Trekbandjes en bierviltjes.

----------


## MusicXtra

Leuke eerste post....  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Die bierviltjes is zo erg nog niet, G-haak kan er volgens mij nog steeds niet af als die ertussen uit vallen.
Die ty-raps is minder, ff beetje warmte erbij en ze komen vanzelf los.

----------


## frederic

> Leuke eerste post.... 
> Die bierviltjes is zo erg nog niet, G-haak kan er volgens mij nog steeds niet af als die ertussen uit vallen.
> Die ty-raps is minder, ff beetje warmte erbij en ze komen vanzelf los.



Opwarmen? Het zijn leds.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Opwarmen? Het zijn leds.



Die hangen meestal hoog, warmte stijgt, zonnetje erbij, enzovoort.
Is echt niet zoveel warmte nodig om de sterkte behoorlijk af te laten nemen.
Wat is de WLL van een ty-rap?

----------


## djspeakertje

> Wat is de WLL van een ty-rap?



Dat maakt in dit geval helemaal niets uit, er zijn 4 tie-wraps gebruikt dus is er sprake van een ingebouwde safety waardoor de veiligheidsfactor omhoogtransformeert naar 6 keer de WLL van 3/4e tie-wrap wat inhoud dat het geheel stukken veiliger hangt dan wanneer bijvoorbeeld twee triggerklemmen en twee safeties gebruikt zouden zijn. Daarnaast fungeren de diverse snoeren en draden als letterlijk veiligheidsnet waardoor een eventuele inspectie zelfs geld toe zou moeten leggen bij het inspecteren van de situatie zoals afgebeeld in figuur twee.


Met vriendelijke groet, Uw tie-wrap verkoper.

----------


## AMX_Pete

Kan best zijn, maar ik vind het Beun De Haas gehalte nog altijd aan de (veel te) hoge kant.

----------


## MusicXtra

Zolang je niet weet wat de WLL is kun je helemaal niks berekenen en is het dus per definitie onveilig.
En snoeren als safety????

----------


## NesCio01

Te bedenken dat die balk bouten en moeren heeft
waar je zo een haak aan bevestigen kunt.

Doe mij nog een zak witte tie-raps.........

grtz

Nes

----------


## DJ Antoon

Dan is er nog een wereld van verschil tussen de echte T&B ty-raps (met metalen plaatje) en de junk kabelbandjes die verkocht worden.

----------


## FrankD

En als 1 ty-rap het begeeft moeten de adere het opvangen. Deze zullen het dan naar alle waarschijnlijkheid ook begeven.
Waar is dan de extra veiligheidsfactor gebleven? Beter hadden ze gewoon 2 haken gebruikt (met eventueel een safety-steel)

----------


## sjig

> En als 1 ty-rap het begeeft moeten de adere het opvangen. Deze zullen het dan naar alle waarschijnlijkheid ook begeven.
> Waar is dan de extra veiligheidsfactor gebleven? Beter hadden ze gewoon 2 haken gebruikt (met eventueel een safety-steel)



Dat valt wel mee hoor  :Wink: 

Probeer maar eens met de hand zo'n tie wrap los te breken, ook bij die goedkope moet je heel wat moeite doen om hem los te krijgen. En dan te bedenken dat zo'n 4barretje niet meer dan 3kg weegt (hebben we hier in het dorpshuis ook hangen).


btw: De mogelijkheid om er een haak aan te doen is ook erg minimaal, er zit enkel een gat in het aluminium, waar je vervolgens een M10 bout in zou moeten draaien draaien. 
Weet zeker dat 4 tie wraps steviger is  :Wink:

----------


## djspeakertje

Ik geloof dat het sarcasme van mijn vorige post niet helemaal doorgedrongen is...


Daan

----------


## laserguy

Laten we het nu eens voor eens en altijd onthouden: een tie-rap is GEEN hijsmiddel! Sommige tie-raps (2 tot 3 per pak van 100) trek je wel heel gemakkelijk met de hand door. Reken voor alle zekerheid (en met publiek eronder WIL je zekerheid) voor een tie-rap een WLL van 0 ... reken dan maar uit hoeveel je er nodig hebt om 3 kg op te hangen (met VF = 10 dus 30 kg).




> Weet zeker dat 4 tie wraps steviger is



En ik weet zeker dat als het misgaat de verzekering daar niet van te overtuigen zal zijn! Ga dan gerust je hele leven werken om de claim te betalen met daarbij het schuldgevoel dat je een gewonde of dode op je geweten hebt. Is het dat je waard?

----------


## MusicXtra

Volgens mij schreef DJspeakertje al dat zijn post cynisch bedoelt was.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NesCio01

> btw: De mogelijkheid om er een haak aan te doen is ook erg minimaal, er zit enkel een gat in het aluminium, waar je vervolgens een M10 bout in zou moeten draaien draaien. 
> Weet zeker dat 4 tie wraps steviger is



Sja Gijs,

Lees ook mijn post nog even en bekijk de foto, M10?

grtz

Nes

----------


## sjig

Er zitten aan de bovenkant van die x 2 gaten (zal wel M8 zijn, maar ben er niet zo bekend mee allemaal) die bedoeld zijn voor een haak / couppler / clamp. Maar meer dan een gat is het ook niet, geen moer oid. aan de binnenkant, enkel een gat in het 2mm dikke aluminium (of ze hebben een andere / oudere versie, kan ook).

Vd. week weer een klusje daar, zal het wel ff nakijken.


Laat ik wel even voorop stellen dat ik ze het liefst gewoon op een statief had gezien (op z'n minst een safety erbij).

----------


## NesCio01

> Er zitten aan de bovenkant van die x 2 gaten (zal wel M8 zijn, maar ben er niet zo bekend mee allemaal) die bedoeld zijn voor een haak / couppler / clamp. Maar meer dan een gat is het ook niet, geen moer oid. aan de binnenkant, enkel een gat in het 2mm dikke aluminium (of ze hebben een andere / oudere versie, kan ook).
> 
> Vd. week weer een klusje daar, zal het wel ff nakijken.
> 
> 
> Laat ik wel even voorop stellen dat ik ze het liefst gewoon op een statief had gezien (op z'n minst een safety erbij).




Mss zie ik het wel verkeerd, kan ook hoor  :Cool: ,

Maar ik denk te zien dat er al 2 bouten aanwezig zijn.
Moer losdraaien, haak eraan, moer vastdraaien en je bent
vele malen veiliger dan met tie-raps.

(M-maat is ook niet zo relevant voor het verhaal,
wel voor het hangen van gewichten).

grtz

Nes

----------


## sjig

Zijn dat niet de stekkertjes voor de parren? 
Het zou natuurlijk maar zo kunnen, is immers uit China dus er zullen al wel meerdere versies geweest zijn.

Bij ons zien ze er zo uit:


En dus geen moer / bout / weet ik het erbij. Maar ik zie ook versies voorbij komen waar je andere fixtures erboven op kan schroeven, daar een haak aan vastdraaien was zeker een stuk beter geweest (met 2 safety's erbij  :Wink: )

----------


## laserguy

Het was op de post van Sjig bedoeld (met een d aan het eind trouwens;-) ).

----------

